# How is Visa date of effect calculated?



## visitkangaroos (Aug 21, 2013)

I am planning to apply for Australia skilled migration

The skillselect site says it is the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass.
There are number of dates which determines your points

IELTS result date
Skilled date as determined by the assessing authority. In my case it is ACS.
Date when you achieved the minimum age for the category you belong.

If you are applying for 5 points for partners skill, then your partner has couple of dates associated.

Your partner IELTS result
Partner's skill date.

Is it the latest of all this. If Date of Birth is taken into account, then the ones which are older in that bracket i.e. say 33 to 49 have the advantage. Is it not unfair?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Please re read the rules. Older people are at a disadvantage.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

we are not anyone to decide fair or unfair. employment points are awarded to people with more experience.. thats also unfair then. so lets not worry about fair or unfair, whoever meets the criteria, gets one if possible )


----------

